# COOL Primer



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

a historical perspective.....

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2015/12/deep-and-understandable-dive-into-country-of-origin-rule-2015-12-18/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=e5060df1a7-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-e5060df1a7-296641129


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks Mike. Good read and nice to see in one writing how COOL has evolved.

The one billion dollar ruling by the WTO last week sure flushed the toilet on already declining cattle prices.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

The impending interest rate hike had a little to do with that too i'm thinking. Seems the last few years talk of anything gives investors reason to make the markets more volatile.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

If there's money to be made, someone will come up with the equivalent of the Canadian "Maple Leaf" sticker for domestic beef...

And if there's no money to be made with it, then it won't happen, NOR SHOULD IT!

I'm against all these cattle coming and going across the borders-- we don't need Canadian or Mexican cattle here... we've got NO shortage of cattle... these other countries have a shortage of feeders and processors by the sound of it, so let them get their own house in order... and let whomever wants to buy the finished boxed beef buy it, and that's that.

That said, I was against COOL from the moment I first heard of it. I'm glad it was struck down. It was a solution looking for a problem... and the ONLY reason it was being pushed SO hard was to strongarm US farmers and ranchers into having to comply with premise ID and RFID chipping/tagging of cattle and livestock... NOTHING MORE. WHY else would a bunch of "Free traders" that literally have made careers out of dismantling and destroying anything even remotely appearing to be "protectionist" or "trade distorting" in the name of "free trade", WHY else would they suddenly support something so blatantly protectionist, despite the general lack of ANY need for it whatsoever...

It all started as a power grab, and that's all they're really interested in...

A good solution sells itself... it's these idiotic non-solutions to non-problems (that makes SOMEBODY a crapload of money) that have to be "Mandated"...

Later! OL JR


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Live cattle crossing our borders does not bother me. We have been doing it for a hundred years and it has been a win - win partnership. A lot of U.S. stocker operations rely on calves from Mexico. Same with our feed lots finishing yearlings from Canada on corn. Those live imports create jobs and cash flow here.

The U.S. supply of beef has always depended on these live imports. We export the boxed beef back into Mexico and Canada. For years we counted the Mexican calves as American beef because they were raised, finished and processed in the U.S.

I am more concerned about the 2.44 billion $ in boxed beef imported from Australia this year. None of the raising or processing was done in North America.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Quote:
Canada, by the way, continues to maintain its own voluntary country-of-origin program using Maple-leaf stickers to promote 100% domestic beef.

That is what we lack here. Voluntary truth. Every word has to be regulated, making the voluntary label hollow.

DC and Cali can fall under the sea. "A good start."


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Maybe the final chapter.....or as the late great Paul Harvey would say.....Good Day!

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/congress-shivers-at-1-billion-tariff-threat-kills-cool--naa-alison-rice/


----------

